# Cichlids keep dying



## Lesa1966 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi all, I am new to this forum so my apologies in advance if I'm not using correctly.

I have had a fresh water aquarium for approx. 5 years now and have successfully kept a variety of community fish. 6-7 months ago I decided to change over to Malawi Cichlid tank.

I basically started my 210 ltr tank from scratch adding white crushed rock for base, Halo rock and some driftwood. I let the tank cycle for approx. 4 weeks with a couple of bristlenose catfish (suggested by the aquarium staff) my water levels were great PH at about 8, water temp at 27-28 C Nitrates and Nitrite readings all 0.

I bought 4 small sized electric yellows and they were going great for about 4 weeks. I then added 4 small Rainbow Cichlids (all at the advise of the aquarium shop). within 1 week all the Cichlids had died. I waited for 8 weeks before replacing with 4 more yellow and these all died within days. Another 8 weeks and 3 more Yellows and same thing. I'm not sure what is happening. The bristlenose are still alive so at least that's something.

As a rule I do a 10% water change weekly and add water conditioner and algae treatment at same time. I test water levels the day after a water change and then at different times throughout the water cycle. (and Generally all good). I find that the ammonia seems to be spike to level of 0.25 (not usually higher) a couple of days after feeding, but make sure that I am feeding a minimal amount of food with no left over in tank. Using a good quality Cichlid food. My light is set on timer for 7 hours per day. (still have problem with green algae though)

I have no idea what to do now. If there are any suggestions I would appreciate your assistance.

Many thanks


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Why do you have any ammonia? You should never measure any ammonia in a cycled tank, even after a heavy feeding. You should find out where the ammonia is coming from. 
You say the BN is OK, so I think the water is OK (even though you measure ammonia). Do you have plants?


----------



## Lesa1966 (Oct 18, 2015)

No live plants but I do have silk plants. I just did a water test today after water change and Ammonia is 0. The ammonia only seems to go up when I put the Cichlids in it stays at 0 with the bristlenose even after feeding. I only feed every 2nd or 3rd day also. Argh very frustrating.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!

We need some more information about your set up. Your tank doesn't sound like it's cycled. You should not be getting any ammonia readings and your nitrates should not be at 0. A cycled tank will have a nitrate reading unless it's very heavily planted (which yours is not).

The fact that you have an algae problem suggests that you nitrates are actually well above 0.

How are you testing the water parameters? I'm wondering if your test is inaccurate.

What kind of filtration do you have running on the tank? What is your cleaning routine with the filter(s)?


----------



## klimarov (May 12, 2015)

i have 55g, i can tell you it take more than 4 weeks to cycle. The bigger the tank the longer it cycles. mine did fully in 6 weeks, considering i did get the sponge juices from a cycled tank from the pet store.

You add conditioner to water, you mean you use chlorine remover solution or something else? if some thing else, you might be killing fish with chlorine. Cats are usually more hardy to water conditions and you can cycle tanks with them inside.

The idea of 0 nitrites, 0 nitrate, 0.25 ammonia and green algae, doesn't go together, algae can't build up without Nitrates. Nitrite and Ammonia has to always read 0 in cycled tank. Unless you clearly overfeed your fish by a lot creating ammonia spikes your fish can't survive and not enough bacteria in circulation to work on the remainder.

10% water change is not enough with cichlids, i do 20-30% every week and from time to time, depending on various factors will do one big, like 50%, usually when i clean my filter (which i clean every 3-4 weeks). This also leads to question, what you have for filtration?


----------



## Lesa1966 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi all. Sorry been offline for a bit. Thanks for all the responses. I add API Tap water Conditioner(de chlorinates) the water and use an Astro 2208 External Canister Filter with Carbon. I change the carbon every 4 weeks and at the same time change the water in the filter - top up with water from the aquarium when re-filling. I only swirl the filter media in aquarium water and gently squeeze out the foam pads.

My aquarium is a 210litre which is equivalent to a 55g tank (In American terminology) I'm from Australia. I only feed the Cats every 3 days with probably 8 pellets of Cichlid food (left over from when there were Cichlids) I don't believe I was over feeding the Cichlids as I feed every couple of days and waited until the food was eaten ie didn't dump and leave the tank.

My water testing kit is pretty standard and not that old (maybe 3 years) and is an API Freshwater Master Kit. Tests for Ph PH High, Amonia, Nitrate and Nitrite.

I haven't had any other fish in the tank now for at least 12 weeks (just the two Cats) so do I need to add others to cycle the tank or are these enough.

Any feedback is welcome

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't know why your fish are dying, but 2 BN in a 55G tank 48" x 12" are not going to get the tank cycled for a full tank of fish. There should not be a need for carbon or algae treatment. With mystery deaths, the less additives the better.

I'd change 50% weekly and feed a small amount daily with maybe one or two fasting days/week.

What was your nitrate reading when you had community fish? A common mistake is to fail to shake bottle #2 or the test tube sufficiently. This video explains. 




If you don't have nitrates, then I would get a 10G with filter/heater for the BN and cycle the 55G with ammonia.


----------



## Vegas4247 (Oct 30, 2015)

I use canister filters and I am guilty of waiting 2+ months to clean them out. I noticed the water used to get cloudy like it was cycling again when I would clean the filters more often. Lose the carbon and ad some bio media and don't over feed. Good luck


----------



## Lesa1966 (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I'll get rid of the carbon and try 50% water change.


----------

